# هل هناك شركات تنتج مولدات كهربائية تعمل بالمغناطيس



## جبل ثمر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سمعت ان هناك شركة المانية انتجت مولد كهربائي يعمل بواسطة المغناطيس بدون اي وقود

اتمنى من لديه معلومه ان يفيدنا


----------



## SYCOBRA (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا الكلام صحيح صديقي المحرك هو النسخة المعدلة تجاريا لمحرك برنديف المغناطيسي وعلى كل رح ارفق المخططات للمحرك وهاد عنوان الموقع بس الصدمة العنيفة هي إن سعر المحرك 100kw هي بس 24700 يورو
يعني مبلغ شبه خيالي لأي شخص منا مع كفالة 5 سنين
http://www.perendev-power.com/


----------



## جبل ثمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

sycobra قال:


> هذا الكلام صحيح صديقي المحرك هو النسخة المعدلة تجاريا لمحرك برنديف المغناطيسي وعلى كل رح ارفق المخططات للمحرك وهاد عنوان الموقع بس الصدمة العنيفة هي إن سعر المحرك 100kw هي بس 24700 يورو
> يعني مبلغ شبه خيالي لأي شخص منا مع كفالة 5 سنين
> http://www.perendev-power.com/


 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم وهذا الموقع هو بالفعل الموقع الذي كنت ابحث عنه


----------

